# Add ability to add new "channels" to lineup



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I think it would be neat if you could add internet streaming channels to your lineup, say at the end of your cable lineup. For example, you could choose a Ustream or Justin.tv channel and give it an unused number, and boom there it is in your lineup. Of course it wouldn't have any guide data, but....

An extension of the idea would be to allow content creators to define a channel and provide guide data. What made me think of this was the shutdown of G4, how I wish TechTV was still around, and the idea that Leo Laporte's Twit.TV should be a real honest to god channel. 

But, think of all the other online programmers that are streaming full time or near full time linear channels: 
Twit.TV
The Blaze
Al Jazeera English (though I believe this may have been removed for the US now)
ESPN3
and lots more. 

One interesting thing would be that the provider could tie a podcast to the schedule, so for example the Twit live broadcasts are pretty raw and unedited, but they could stick a URL in the program guide so that if you selected "record" you had the option of subscribing to the podcast instead of actually recording the stream (but still retain the option of recording the stream).

Anyway, the suggestion there isn't 100% fleshed out, there are some gotchas and other considerations that would have to be worked through, but it's a start


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

None of this would work for live channels which is your main request. But it's a start.
--
You know some of these are already available on your TivoHD and Premiers. You Tivo MUST be connected to a home network, either wired or wireless for these to work. I know TWIT and TWIG are there.
--
Tivo HD - Tivo Central / Video on Demand / Video Podcasts

Go thru the LONG list of video podcasts they have available for Season Passes. Some podcasts (those that have a small computer icon beside them require the Tivo Desktop Plus app to be installed on your computer). Also, at the bottom of the categories list is an option to add your own RSS feed link for a custom video podcast.
--
Tivo Premiere - Tivo Central / Find TV, Movies, & Videos / Search

Just search for the podcast you want. When you find a podcast there will be a blue arrow pointing down where the normal TV, Netflix, and Amazon icons normally appear to indicate the source. Unfortunately I do not know of a way to add a custom RSS feed on the Premieres. If anyone does, PLEASE chime in.
--
Also, you can use Tivo Desktop Plus ($16 - I paid $25 years ago) or the free alternative PyTivo to transfer videos from your desktop/laptop directly to your My Shows list. I use a program called GPodder to download YouTube videos and video podcasts to my desktop and they are automatically uploaded to my Premiere XL4 by Tivo Desktop Plus because it's set to auto upload certain folders. Then Gpodder deletes the video file the next day off my computer so it doesn't take up space.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Doit2it said:


> None of this would work for live channels which is your main request. But it's a start.
> --
> You know some of these are already available on your TivoHD and Premiers. You Tivo MUST be connected to a home network, either wired or wireless for these to work. I know TWIT and TWIG are there.
> --
> ...


Yes, I'm fully versed in the TiVo's current functionality. I'm specifically interested in adding live channels to the guide. I think it'd be a killer differentiator between the TiVo and a Roku.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, cool. Doing a Google search, I didn't realize there was that much live video on the web.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep, there are lots out there, and with a Roku it's slightly more complicated to tune one than just putting in a channel number or choosing it out of the guide. You have to launch the app, then you have VoD and a menu and then you select view the live stream.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the idea - it would be kind of neat.

But I think it is more likely that you will see a Ustream channel and similar in the app store.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I like the idea - it would be kind of neat.
> 
> But I think it is more likely that you will see a Ustream channel and similar in the app store.


Yeah :/ I don't expect it to ever happen, but, hey doesn't hurt to put it out here in hopes they see it.


----------



## yrmomsadic (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump!

+1 for The Blaze TV
I'd be fine with the Roku approach of apps, but the live channel would be even better.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

yrmomsadic said:


> Bump!
> 
> +1 for The Blaze TV
> I'd be fine with the Roku approach of apps, but the live channel would be even better.


The magic of what I propose is that TiVo doesn't have to build the app or support this content over that content. They could publish a standard that the channels such as Blaze TV or TWiT could then standardize on and you could subscribe without TiVo having to get involved as a company at all


----------

